# 2 lone ratties



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

:sad: right here gose i do this with a heavy heart but i have2 lone ratties who need freinds because intros with mine didnt work mine just wont accept them.

first is sunshine she is a ratsit rat that had a unexpected litter very young which sadly died.so she disposed of some of them when the owner heard about this she decided she no longer wanted her,so i took her in in the the hope of introducing her to my girls but after all attempts have failed she has ended up alone and in need of some rattie company of a similar age or younger she is around 4-5months old sh is white with a faint grey colour stripe running down her back and a bit of light grey on her head.she is a little bit nervouse and jumpy but in know with the right attention and freinds she will come out of her shell.she has never bitten and will climb on me just dosent really like to be picked up she likes to do her own thing but again i think once she is with other rats and can learn from them she will be fine.
i really wanted things to ork for her but they dint and i would rather her go to a good home with other girls or neutered boys.it would be cruel of me to keep her here on her own just because i like her.i rally hate having to rehome animals but it as my initial intentions when i took her on it was agreed from the begining if she wouldnt bond with my lot then she would need a home.if you are interested in adopting her please pm me thank you.
here is the sweet girl sunshine









secondly is furball
he origanly came to us as a foster and ended up stying he lived wth my hairless boy theadore untill he died and since then ive not been able to introduce him to my other boy charlie.furball is also whit wth grey markings he is a quiet boy who enjoys free range he is a little bit jumpy in thecage but once out is fine to climb on you he like his ears tickled.he is a cutie pie everybody falls in love with his dumbo face.but he again needs more than human contact i can see he is getting lonely and needs some freinds. if you think you can offer him a home please contact me thank you.
here is furball

















i should also be able to provide cages with any of these two.
please guys they need freinds i know i will probally get some stick for doing this but i have to think of the ratties even though its killing me inside it in their best interst.please get in touch thank you. )


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

There should be no shame in putting your rats first hun. Sometimes it goes that way and you find yourself in a horrible position. I'd rather people did this then hold on to the pets being afraid to say they need a new home x

How old is Furball? We can't take anymore here right now as we have some urgent rodents coming in from the vets. But I hope you find a home for them soon x


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

I am happy to try them with some of my rats if you get stuck rehoming them.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

spoiled_rat said:


> I am happy to try them with some of my rats if you get stuck rehoming them.


) hi thank you ive pmd you thank you )


----------



## Lizzie47 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry you're having to rehome them Gemma  I know you're doing this for them, and that's a lovely thing you're doing, putting their interests first over your own. Best wishes with them both xxxx


----------

